# Dayton electric heater warning



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

If you bought one of the Dayton 220 volt heaters, check the wiring inside. There have been reports of the wiring to the thermostat burning, or breaking off. These were sold by Grainger and Greenhousemegastore, among other places.

A report is on sawmillcreek @ Lucky I still have a shop?

This is the heater. Electric Utility Heater - Garage or Residential Heaters | Greenhouse Megastore


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Don't have one but I'd like to encourage the reporting of things like this-faulty or questionable products. You don't have to be a genius to have figured out by now that the word today, more than ever, is CAVEAT EMPTOR! Bring the crap in from whichever sweatshop in whichever part of the world and market hell out of it. Since we are buying each unit at $3 and selling it for $175 who cares if we have to replace a few now and then. If we all stay on top of this unceasing crap flow we might be able to save a friend some frustration and money (sheckels, dinar, EU's....insert favorite currency Ha!)
Yours for higher quality and the return of ethics to business. I know.....I know...I keep hoping.


----------

